# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > مقایسه دانشگاه ها نسبت به یکدیگر >  ::. رتبه بندی 80 دانشگاه برتر ایران .::

## gambegam

رتبه 	نام دانشگاه 	امتیاز ۱ 	دانشگاه تهران 	100 ۲ 	دانشگاه صنعتی شریف 	94 ۳ 	دانشگاه صنعتی امیرکبیر 	89.56 ۴ 	دانشگاه تربیت مدرس 	81.3 ۵ 	دانشگاه علم و صنعت ایران 	75.68 ۶ 	دانشگاه شیراز 	71.2 ۷ 	دانشگاه صنعتی اصفهان 	70 ۸ 	دانشگاه فردوسی مشهد 	65.41 ۹ 	دانشگاه شهید بهشتی 	62.3 ۱۰ 	دانشگاه تبریز 	60.23 ۱۱ 	دانشگاه صنعتی خواجه نصیرالدین طوسی 	59.36 ۱۲ 	دانشگاه اصفهان 	57 ۱۳ 	دانشگاه بوعلی سینا همدان 	55.63 ۱۴ 	دانشگاه خوارزمی تهران 	45.2 منبع : ویکی پدیا

----------

